# Gobbling



## kman10

Anyone hearing the Toms gobbling in early mornings yet ? I've seen couple all fanned up but no real gobbling yet


----------



## Flathead76

Had six hammering Wednesday morning on the ridge.


----------



## weasel

Was out Saturday in Guernsey co. and heard several gobbling a 6:15 and didn't hear any after 7:00. It will be here before we know it!


----------



## Bass&Bucks

Good amount of birds firing around our camp in Washington county......the wait is killing me


----------



## Ant

Man havent turkey hunted in about 7 tears.Wish I still had the wind in me.They aint nothing better than hearing them loud mouths wake up the woods


----------



## big ducks

I was out yesterday around noon looking for sheds, a gobbler starting ripping in a small green field in the middle of a big hardwoods. He gobbled around 10 times seriously got pumped up. Can't wait hunting Kentucky and then back in Ohio. 9 days straight of Turkey hunting hard to beat.


----------



## Guest

I have seen a lot of birds strutting and heard some gobbling. 4 weeks from tomorrow!


----------



## kman10

I got out and did some scouting in NW Ohio Sunday morning had few bird hammering on the roost nothing once they hit ground, till about 830 ish had 3 big ole Toms walk 5 yards in front of me Only if they would do the same opening day


----------



## Guest

I have noticed a definite drop off in gobbling this week. I think they are busy trying to sort themselves out. I have seen a couple large groups of mixed birds in the last few days. Watching them, there was a lot of fighting among the gobblers. They are in the process of breaking up...then the gobbling should crank up again.

Anyone else note a drop off?


----------



## Kenlow1

Birddog, what county are you in? We hunt Monroe Co in Woodsfield, was down last weekend. I think we will be 1 1/2 to 2 wks early this year with the warm weather. I know buds are popping out and it's already starting to green up. If the weather stays on track the last 2 weeks will be thick like a jungle where we hunt. I think the breeding will be ahead of schedule too!


----------



## Guest

I am in Holmes county and it isn't very green at all. I have felt they were running behind to this point. We have buds but the woods is still wide open and suitable places to nest are really not available yet. I think that will slow up the breeding.


----------



## marshal45

Was out Easter Sunday morning listening and thunder was pounding. The jakes were making some noise real early then the toms started and the jakes shut up. First time out to listen was a good one. The toms were hammering at every goose honk triple gobbling. I'm up in geauga county imo it's gonna be an early one which is good for the old boys out trolling for hens. Might be more difficult this year but I think the end result could be older birds.


----------



## AEFISHING55

only a couple weeks away


----------



## Kenlow1

Talked to a guy in Woodsfield (Monroe Co) yesterday that's a big turkey hunter and he actually saw a gobbler breeding a hen on his property. He said they have been breeding for 2 wks down there. Wonder how this will affect the season? Will a lot of hens already be nesting the first couple wks of season? Getting pumped!


----------



## marshal45

Yes it's very common for up to half of the hens getting bred before the season starts. I have kicked them off nests first week of the season. This is actually good for a gobbler hunter as there is less competition in the woods and they travel more to find them. This is one reason why many of the largest ones are taken late in the season.


----------



## Deadeyedeek

marshal45 said:


> Yes it's very common for up to half of the hens getting bred before the season starts. I have kicked them off nests first week of the season. This is actually good for a gobbler hunter as there is less competition in the woods and they travel more to find them. This is one reason why many of the largest ones are taken late in the season.


I have about 75-80 birds I watch each day, been alot of breeding here, just watched 2 at noon, little early here for that, but is what it is...


----------

